#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Tips on writing Blog posts?

## Moana

Hi Everyone!

I'm supposed to write a blog for my company, even though I've an idea I'm not much clear about the framework of how the blog is supposed to be. 

Anyone with past experiences can give me some tips so that it would be real helpful? 😊

----------


## Shana

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm supposed to write a blog for my company, even though I've an idea I'm not much clear about the framework of how the blog is supposed to be. 
> 
> Anyone with past experiences can give me some tips so that it would be real helpful? 


It totally depends on your writing style. I prefer my blogs to be informal and casual. Formal blogs sound detached to me. Casual tone creates a connection with the reader.
Make it simpler. Use examples to explain complex concepts.
Use short sentences instead of conjoined long ones. I try to do that, but I end up creating the long ones.
Use subtle humor. It keeps the content interesting.
Try simple vocabulary. readers like it when when they don't have to search for the meanings.
If you're working on technical stuff, make sure to explain the keywords simply right there and mention the sources!

This is what I use in my blogs. Try these links to my articles. Might prove useful..
Google’s vamped up Material Design UI is on the way | GGSLK

----------


## Moana

> It totally depends on your writing style. I prefer my blogs to be informal and casual. Formal blogs sound detached to me. Casual tone creates a connection with the reader.
> Make it simpler. Use examples to explain complex concepts.
> Use short sentences instead of conjoined long ones. I try to do that, but I end up creating the long ones.
> Use subtle humor. It keeps the content interesting.
> Try simple vocabulary. readers like it when when they don't have to search for the meanings.
> If you're working on technical stuff, make sure to explain the keywords simply right there and mention the sources!
> 
> This is what I use in my blogs. Try these links to my articles. Might prove useful..
> Google’s vamped up Material Design UI is on the way | GGSLK


Thanks so much Shana! I'll go through those you have given above. Between having a doubt, will it be okay if I write informally with a little humour for an official blog if it's for a company?

----------


## Shana

> Thanks so much Shana! I'll go through those you have given above. Between having a doubt, will it be okay if I write informally with a little humour for an official blog if it's for a company?


Well, THAT depends on the content. If you're writing a formal thing like enotice or announcement, then it is formal definitely. But if it's kinda content you write for a topic, then it can be informal. Readers dig it.

----------


## Moana

[QUOTE=Shana;1821]It totally depends on your writing style. I prefer my blogs to be informal and casual. Formal 



> Well, THAT depends on the content. If you're writing a formal thing like enotice or announcement, then it is formal definitely. But if it's kinda content you write for a topic, then it can be informal. Readers dig it.


Thanks girl, that was really helpful!

----------


## Dhiya

> Casual tone creates a connection with the reader.


 Absolutiely.
One more tip from me, Sharing small stories in your blog posts also be attracted by the readers.

----------


## Assassin

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm supposed to write a blog for my company, even though I've an idea I'm not much clear about the framework of how the blog is supposed to be. 
> 
> Anyone with past experiences can give me some tips so that it would be real helpful? 


I have some experience in blog writing, these are some best tips to follow. Good luck with your writing.  :Thumbs: 
blog-tips.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

> It totally depends on your writing style. I prefer my blogs to be informal and casual. Formal blogs sound detached to me. Casual tone creates a connection with the reader.
> Make it simpler. Use examples to explain complex concepts.
> Use short sentences instead of conjoined long ones. I try to do that, but I end up creating the long ones.
> Use subtle humor. It keeps the content interesting.
> Try simple vocabulary. readers like it when when they don't have to search for the meanings.
> If you're working on technical stuff, make sure to explain the keywords simply right there and mention the sources!
> 
> This is what I use in my blogs. Try these links to my articles. Might prove useful..
> Google’s vamped up Material Design UI is on the way | GGSLK


Really nice tips Shana, it's shows your experience in blogging. I read your blog, it's really good. Keep going girl  :you rock man:

----------


## Bhavya

> I have some experience in blog writing, these are some best tips to follow. Good luck with your writing. 
> blog-tips.jpg


Thanks for sharing this infographics Assassin. They are very useful tips. Helped me to gather some points.

----------

